

Orbvt - a Svbtle/Obtvse clone in Meteor - bmelton
https://github.com/bmelton/Orbvt
Made using the new Meteor JS framework @ http://meteor.com/
======
manuscreationis
Really cool to show off some of Meteors stuff, but...

Within 10 seconds my page was flooded with links directing me to conspiracy
websites about 9/11 and people of the Jewish faith.

We've got some class-acts here on HN

------
nateberkopec
I think the naming convention was lost on them - I'm pronouncing "Orbvt" as
"Or-butt".

~~~
bmelton
That is correct. In the 32 seconds we took to think of names, couldn't come up
with anything that worked with meteors that had a 'u' in it.

Or-butt is the correct pronunciation.

Suggestions welcomed.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Svperbolide, Meteordvst, Spacedvst, Bvrst, Sodivm, Spectrvm, Eqvinox, Tempel-
tvttle, Altitvde, Baetylvs, Svrface, Chondrvle, Dvstbowl, Lvnar, Vrth, etc
etc.

~~~
bmelton
I think Lvnar is a winner for me. I might have to change it.

~~~
aba_sababa
No! Keep 'em guessing! I literally chuckled when I saw "Orbvt"

------
wut42
Svbtle is the new hello world.

------
jameswyse
That was fast! While not very usable it really shows how fast you can make
prototypes with Meteor. Good stuff!

~~~
bmelton
There's maybe an hour's worth of coding there, and an hour trying to figure
out why my Mustache templates weren't rendering. (Pro Tip: If you don't invoke
the template, it won't render.)

But yeah, the real reason for the HN post was to show how fast it is. Somebody
that knew what they were doing could probably have done it in about 10
minutes, including the install.

I should also point out that the dev team is amazingly helpful in #meteor on
freenode.

------
alexkappa
It's nice to see a meteor hack so early on. Meteor seems really awesome. But
why does everyone these days try to copy Svbtle? Besides being a sleek blog
design I see nothing that special that everyone is trying to copy. Svbtle is
the new Bootsrap :-)

~~~
samstave
Svbtle cloning is the HN version of the Barbara Streisand effect.

------
mhd
Nice as a demo, but javascript-based/one-page/rich-client apps seem quite the
overkill for a blog. Does meteor have any provisions for more static pages, or
would that conflict with the pub-sub architecture?

~~~
bmelton
It'll serve static media, if that's what you're asking.

Otherwise, it's only about 15 lines of Javascript and a couple of Mustache
templates. Perhaps you and I have different ideas of 'overkill'.

~~~
mhd
I was talking about execution, not coding. Dynamically creating a page that's
mostly static content doesn't really benefit from instant updates.

Consider that recently static site generators have been enjoying quite a
popularity, as they enable you to have a _very_ simple server-side system
(static web server only, or something like Amazon's S3) and work well under
load (being "slashdotted/reddited/HN'd"), without extensive caching.

~~~
bmelton
Ah, my bad. I completely missed your point.

By that same token, we'd consider Wordpress overkill for a blog too, right?

From my understanding, Meteor's focus is in probably the opposite trajectory
as you're suggesting, but I also don't see any reason you couldn't use it to
generate a static blog.

There's no need for it to be coupled to Mongo, so uninstall that. Then just
implement a JS markdown parser to build a static file.

Of course, there's no need to use Meteor for this at all, as you could do it
in straight up Node -- the enhancements you get from Meteor don't make this
process any easier.

~~~
mhd
_By that same token, we'd consider Wordpress overkill for a blog too, right?_

Well, a lot of the people using static site generators now came from
Wordpress. Mostly because they fulfilled all the "requirements": Able to
handle markup/scripting/deployment, no big need for all kinds of widgets and
plugins, and the possibility of being subjected to overload (e.g. by posting
here…).

One _major_ feature of Wordpress and similar platforms is the editing/admin
section, of course. Not everyone wants/can do everything with git. So I wasn't
saying that there's no need for something like this at all…

Still, whether this is any worse than wordpress depends on the architecture,
of course. Loading everything in client-side JavaScript doesn't need to be
less efficient then generating it server-side. Good caching is possible, too.

~~~
bmelton
In theory, you could build a site that functions entirely with just HTML and
client-side Javascript. I've done it before and, so long as you can expose a
directory listing on wherever you keep your 'blog posts', you can just consume
it with JS, perhaps transform Markdown into HTML (or just save as HTML).

You won't get an editing/admin section though, naturally, as you won't be able
to save a file to the server from client-side JS. Something like this or Node
bridges that gap.

Have you seen <http://www.spintoapp.com/>? It just launched here the other
day, and might be exactly what you're looking for. (Jekyll as a Service,
basically)

------
VeejayRampay
Taken from the README: "It's a bit ridiculous at the time as there aren't any
permissions at the time". I understand that Meteor is hot cake, but we've
given up as programmers, right?

~~~
bmelton
I'm not affiliated with the Meteor dev team, but as I understand it, we're
only a couple weeks away from having data security.

Other than that, Meteor looks like about the most awesome thing I've seen
since Django, so I wanted to play with it.

Yes though, I have to concede that this demo is effectively useless in any
meaningful sense of the word as, best case scenario is that users add anti-
semitic remarks, and worst case is somewhere between inserting malicious JS
and deleting all the posts.

------
jgmmo
Whats with all the weird antisemitic stuff on your test blog?

~~~
manuscreationis
Someone from the HN community (or wherever else this has been put up) is
flooding the blog with it.

I'd doubt this guy built the site to showoff Meteor AND his own agenda of
hate, but you never know...

~~~
bmelton
No, you nailed it. My personal hate agenda would be targeted at traffic in DC.

~~~
manuscreationis
Hah.

This does underscore the importance of them baking security into this
framework properly, but I wouldn't let it detract from my overall excitement
over Meteor itself

------
paulrosenzweig
Is there anywhere you used {{{ in handlebars? This could be a real problem if
people start inserting javascript.

~~~
bmelton
Good point. I just de-triplestached the site and redeployed.

------
edwinnathaniel
Renders quite slow if you go back to previous page.

~~~
bmelton
Are you using Chrome on OSX by any chance?

I get the same behavior, but I also get it when I use Svbtle or Obtvse as
well.

~~~
edwinnathaniel
Chrome on win2k8. I have never tried the other two software,

------
bmelton
Clickable links:

\- <http://github.com/bmelton/Orbvt>

\- <http://orbvt.meteor.com/>

